# Timex Dynabeat



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Where does Timex "Dynabeats" fit into the Electric / Electronic age?? Any differences?

Thanks Paul


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

The Dynabeat is a moving coil/balance electric. The difference from the other Timex electrics is the beat rate. Dynabeats have a 28,800 rate while the model 40 electric is 21,600. They have a distinctive sound when running.


----------

